# Another epoxy floor job today



## havasu (Jun 18, 2012)

My cousin has a second home in Lake Arrowhead and has a really slick concrete garage. He has so far had two serious slip and falls, resulting in broken bones, so he has asked for my help with doing a no-slip epoxy floor this morning. I will be tripling the sand to add to the epoxy and I'll post pictures when I return. 

View attachment IMG_20120505_110848.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2012)

What color are you doing?

I was just in Arrowhead on Saturday for dinner.


----------



## havasu (Jun 18, 2012)

We are this morning to pick it out, and will try to convince him in the tan color, to match the house.


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2012)

I did tan and love it. Makes it feel less like a garage and more of an addition to the house.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 18, 2012)

I was talking to a painting contractor friend of mine today about floor coatings and he said Rustoleum has a commercial coating that are great for a garage, not the stuff you buy at the big box stores. You have to get it from a supplier to commercial installers. We were at a house where he coated the garage a year ago with a texture and it still looked brand new.


----------



## havasu (Jun 19, 2012)

The epoxy turned out great! I guarantee nobody will be slipping on this floor. My cousin is so happy with how it turned out that he has decided to do the other 4 car garage, so all the garages will match. 

When I am not so lazy, I will post some pics.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 19, 2012)

Pics man so we can ooooh and aweee.


----------



## havasu (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm going to do a write up for folks, but here are a before and after teaser pics.... 

View attachment 1340049864466.jpg


View attachment 1340058321582.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jun 20, 2012)

That looks like my garage floor. Good job.


----------



## havasu (Jun 20, 2012)

My cousin was in charge of the paint chips. As you can see, he would pinch them and throw then down into the epoxy, rather than throw them up in order to separate them better. I was too busy to catch what he was doing until the last few minutes, so the result is not as good as if I did it, but it is his garage, so if he is happy, I am happy. He now wants to do the big garage, of course with my help. 

BTW, this is such a cool house. Sure wish I could afford it, but I couldn't afford even the electricity to keep it running. 

View attachment 1340049933138.jpg


View attachment 1340059093744.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jun 20, 2012)

I wish I had a garage that would make a car look so small. That is awesome.


----------

